# New to me project boat



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

My buddy Stinkbait gave me a project boat . 1983 15' Kingfisher with a 1992 Johnson 48 spl. Starting with the engine first to make sure shes worth messing with. I have removed the power trim unit to replace the seals in the cylinder. She started with ease and idealed good but no water coming out. Going to replace impeller and get it registered. Test her on the water if she performs ok I will start the interor rehab.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice! Have fun with it.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That is an oldie but goldie for sure. Reminds me of a '73 Skeeter I had with the same lines. Mine had the front seat stick steering. Should make a nice river and creek boat.
Cats and crappie.
What is that project in the back ground? LOL


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

dbullard said:


> My buddy Stinkbait gave me a project boat . 1983 15' Kingfisher with a 1992 Johnson 48 spl. Starting with the engine first to make sure shes worth messing with. I have removed the power trim unit to replace the seals in the cylinder. She started with ease and idealed good but no water coming out. Going to replace impeller and get it registered. Test her on the water if she performs ok I will start the interor rehab.
> View attachment 756145


I had a Kingfisher back in the '70s, very similar to yours. Mine had Jim stick steering up front. I ran that boat until 1989. It took a lot of punishment but was still going strong when I sold it. It had balsa wood sandwiched between the deck and the bottom of the hull. I never had a problem with it but I would think if water ever got to the balsa wood it would be difficult to fix it. I ran a 65 evinrude on it. You may want to check to see if they were still using the balsa wood in the 80s and check for soft spots.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> That is an oldie but goldie for sure. Reminds me of a '73 Skeeter I had with the same lines. Mine had the front seat stick steering. Should make a nice river and creek boat.
> Cats and crappie.
> What is that project in the back ground? LOL


Old mobile home that they started tearing down then lost intrest.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I have the original invoice on the boat and trailer, came with a 50 evinrude. Also the invoice for the repower in late 91 with the 48 spl. It spent its life in northern Louisiana.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Northern LA. That means you don't have to teach it how to crappie fish.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Own 2 KingFishers, a '65 14' and an '87 M17 (I think), both were/are projects. The bigger boat is solid as a rock, the junior had some soft wood. The title was a mess on the little one, it sits on a private lake now. 

The '17 has a front hull section that's spooned for bow lift, kinda reminiscent of Champions.

I bought the bigger boat for the motor (solid XR4), not sure what will happen with the boat & trailer.

I've had a few other KingFishers in the past as well & from my experience, John Dial and the boys in Clarksville made some solid boats.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> Northern LA. That means you don't have to teach it how to crappie fish.


I hope not , bring on some water for the lake.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats a nice little boat and you can't beat the price.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I am curious as to what mileage you get with that motor? My buddy has a '93 48 SPL and it gulps gas....like 2 miles/ gallon. Runs great other than that.

Later
R3F


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Red3Fish said:


> I am curious as to what mileage you get with that motor? My buddy has a '93 48 SPL and it gulps gas....like 2 miles/ gallon. Runs great other than that.
> 
> Later
> R3F


not to hijack the original thread, but sounds like there may be an issue with your buddy's boat, lost compression on a cylinder or maybe have the motor mounted too low.....what RPM is he turning at the top, what boat is it on, and what speed can you get out of it?
snookered


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dbullard. son as she is sea worthy, you know when all the hard work is done, give me a call. I am ready top go way up White Rock after the next hard rain, well maybe sooner than that ,and go some where else, lol!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Snookered, I kinda hate to discuss this on his thread, but a '93 16' alum bass tracker. It runs 32 mph, but he doesn't have a tach on it. No misses. Sounds like it winds up to speed. Mounted right.....might have to check the prop on it and do a compression test, but it gulps gas trolling or running.

Thanks for the interest.

Later
R3F


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh what memories.....I had a brn Kingfisher back in high school...which was last year.....me and my buddy carried that thing all around...conroe, livingston, lake houston.....I want to say it had a 45 ele choke. We were the king of the lake. Now I am talking about skiing....we would have to come up on 2 ski's and drop one off. Reminds me of a story of back when...me and my buddy where skiing at Paleface park. Back in the days that you could go up in the cove's. My buddy goes skiing and as usual we have to drop a ski to get going. After he ski's, we go look for the ski...which was painted bright RED. No ski no where. Now only one boat has been in the area and its parked up in a cove. So me and my buddy head for this boat, and I am telling him "I know this old man didn't take our ski" Sure enough we pull up to this boat and there on the floor board is the red ski. The old man eyes are big as saucers as he think the 2 young men are going to high jack him. He throws out the ski and took off out of the cove. You know I think I ve still got that red ski. True story's of yesteryears. Good luck dbullard...I am ready to go fishing.


----------



## Bignewt92 (Mar 3, 2011)

*48 spl*

That's a good one! Those 48 spl are great reliable motors and easy to work on. It should push that boat pretty good! You better hold on!:an5:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Cowboy... wishful thinking, on your part. LOL Good luck on the project, DB!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Took her out for catfish. Tried last weekend but spun a prop hub.
I have changed impeller and gear oil. I put new seals in the trim cylinder,installed a fuse box and wired lights and depth finder. Also put new plywood and carpeted deck and deck lids. I oped to just paint the bottom inside instead of carpet.
Ok back to the breakin sliming. She ran flawless from Whiterock to Waterwood and back. With Nick and I and gear in smooth water around 31 mph on old school depth finder.
She is a little ruff and wet in a good chop.
The fishing was decent , were a little late getting there after daylite , not running that stretch of river before. We manage a bout 20 cats mostly blues but no biguns.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Very good Dwayne! You and Nick should make great memories in your boat.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

This brings back memories of an old Terry Bass I grew up fishing out of. Love those old hulls.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

That boat brings back memories of my first boat a 1975 ranger, it broke down almost every trip. Some times I could get it back to the ramp and some times it got towed. But I had fun in that boat and it still ran when I sold it.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Darn good boat right there. I had one a few years back. Mine was a darker blue color with a 75 evinrude. Used it up on lake fork and cedar creek lake when I lived in dallas. Good solid boats that were built in texas. Good luck with it! I sure miss mine at times.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job sliming her down on the 1st cat fish run! It sure looks good with the repair job and TLC.


----------

